# ouvido



## epi y blas

No acabo de comprender el significado de "ouvidos" en este contexto (es un fragmento del _Libro del desasosiego_):
"Os amores das figuras bordadas - amores de duas dimensoes, duma castidade geométrica - devem ser para entretenimento dos psicólogos ouvidos."
Alguien me ayuda?
Muito obrigado.


----------



## okporip

_psicólogos (que foram) ouvidos_ - alguien le cogió la opinión a un grupo de psicólogos; los _psicólogos ouvidos_ serían los psicólogos a los que se escuchó, se "oyó". 

Aunque, en un nivel más "técnico", no sea nula la diferencia entre _ouvir _(oír - el acto físico) y _escutar_ (escuchar - darle atención a lo que se oye), es común que el primero verbo se use como sinónimo del segundo.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> _psicólogos (que foram) ouvidos_ - alguien le cogió la opinión a un grupo de psicólogos; los _psicólogos ouvidos_ serían los psicólogos a los que se escuchó, se "oyó".
> 
> Aunque, en un nivel más "técnico", no sea nula la diferencia entre _ouvir _(oír - el acto físico) y _escutar_ (escuchar - darle atención a lo que se oye), es común que el primero verbo se use como sinónimo del segundo.


 
Concordo inteiramente consigo, mas a frase é estranha. Confesso que, compreendendo muito bem o que significam as palavras _per se_, eu também não a entendo.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> a frase é estranha. Confesso que, compreendendo muito bem o que significam as palavras _per se_, eu também não a entendo.



Eu tampouco. Só acho que, a despeito da estranheza geral da frase, o significado de _psicólogos ouvidos_ pode ser inferido, tal como comentei. Salvo que estejamos diante de uma estranheza ainda maior, inclusive no plano estilístico: ouvidos como substantivo e psicólogos como "adjetivo" (Ai, estes ouvidos que lhe dedicam a atenção própria a psicólogos...)!!!!


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Eu tampouco. Só acho que, a despeito da estranheza geral da frase, o significado de _psicólogos ouvidos_ pode ser inferido, tal como comentei. Salvo que estejamos diante de uma estranheza ainda maior, inclusive no plano estilístico: ouvidos como substantivo e psicólogos como "adjetivo" (Ai, estes ouvidos que lhe dedicam a atenção própria a psicólogos...)!!!!


 
Nem mesmo considerando o restante contexto (estive a ler o trecho onde a frase se insere) consigo entendê-la. Mas a sua última sugestão, por arrojada que pareça, não é de deitar fora. Vendo bem, tem tantas possibilidades de ser a interpretação correcta como a primeira.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Nem mesmo considerando o restante contexto (estive a ler o trecho onde a frase se insere) consigo entendê-la. Mas a sua última sugestão, por arrojada que pareça, não é de deitar fora. Vendo bem, tem tantas possibilidades de ser a interpretação correcta como a primeira.



Acabo de também ler o trecho. Para minha surpresa e desassossego, diria até mais do que você: se tivesse de escolher, ficaria, já agora, com a segunda interpretação (mas sem a ironia desajuizada de quem não deu a devida atenção ao fato de o trecho ser de Fernando Pessoa)!

Minha primeira interpretação estaria adequada num contexto, digamos, jornalístico, em que se colhem impressões de psicólogos sobre determinado assunto. Nesse trecho de Pessoa, o buraco semântico é bem mais embaixo, e, ainda que tenha tateado aqui e ali em busca do sentido, devo fazer coro à confissão: não entendo o que possa querer dizer _psicólogos ouvidos_.


----------



## Nonstar

Sem qualquer intenção leviana a respeito do texto (estou pisando em ovos), a leitura de _psicólogos ouvidos_ enquanto _psicólogos que foram ouvidos_, soa a mim como "super engraçada".  Imagino uma junta de psicólogos e o autor tendo-os como relevantes ao texto. Por mais esdrúxulo que pareça entender _psicólogos_ como adjetivo (okporip), julgo ser a interpretação mais coerente. _Ah, aqueles ouvidos, grandes psicólogos! Sempre prontos a me ouvir, e a me entender._


----------



## chlapec

E esse ouvidos não podia ser um sinónimo de "entendidos"?:

Entendido: Que ou quem é competente em determinada área ou assunto. = conhecedor, especialista, perito


----------



## Carfer

chlapec said:


> E esse ouvidos não podia ser um sinónimo de "entendidos"?:
> 
> Entendido: Que ou quem é competente em determinada área ou assunto. = conhecedor, especialista, perito


 
Creio que não. Já ouvi (ainda que não recentemente) pessoas idosas usarem '_entender_' no sentido de '_ouvir_', mas _'entendido'_ tem que ver com o conhecimento, não com a audição. O entendido é o perito, a pessoa que tem um conhecimento grande dum assunto, como diz.


----------



## epi y blas

Nonstar said:


> Sem qualquer intenção leviana a respeito do texto (estou pisando em ovos), a leitura de _psicólogos ouvidos_ enquanto _psicólogos que foram ouvidos_, soa a mim como "super engraçada".  Imagino uma junta de psicólogos e o autor tendo-os como relevantes ao texto. Por mais esdrúxulo que pareça entender _psicólogos_ como adjetivo (okporip), julgo ser a interpretação mais coerente. _Ah, aqueles ouvidos, grandes psicólogos! Sempre prontos a me ouvir, e a me entender._


Sí, yo también creo que podría ser una interpretación bastante adecuada. Más todavía si tenemos en cuenta que, en este fragmento, Pessoa se refiere a las figuras pintadas en las tazas chinas y hace un elogio de su inmovilidad y, por eso mismo, de su perfección. Y dice: "E eu sem ouvidos apropriados para as ouvir"; y enseguida añade: "Deliciosa psicologia das coisas deveras estáticas!"
Por eso creo que podría quedar así en español: "... para entretenimiento de los oídos, grandes psicólogos."
Qué les parece?
Acepto otras sugerencias. 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## okporip

epi y blas said:


> Sí, yo también creo que podría ser una interpretación bastante adecuada. Más todavía si tenemos en cuenta que, en este fragmento, Pessoa se refiere a las figuras pintadas en las tazas chinas y hace un elogio de su inmovilidad y, por eso mismo, de su perfección. Y dice: "E eu sem ouvidos apropriados para as ouvir"; y enseguida añade: "Deliciosa psicologia das coisas deveras estáticas!"
> Por eso creo que podría quedar así en español: "... para entretenimiento de los oídos, grandes psicólogos."
> Qué les parece?
> Acepto otras sugerencias.
> Gracias a todos.



epi y blas,

É justamente a frase "E eu sem ouvidos apropriados para as ouvir" que me leva, finalmente, à confusão, à confissão de que não entendo o sentido de _psicólogos ouvidos_ nesse fragmento de Pessoa. Se ele se afirma incapaz de ouvir os diálogos amorosos dos personagens imobilizados na chávena, seus ouvidos não poderiam extrair, digamos, a psicologia das coisas estáticas; não poderiam atuar como "psicólogos" dos personagens ali desenhados. Ora, mas se é dele toda a elucubração sobre tal psicologia, não se entende que possa estar a afirmar que são os ouvidos dos próprios personagens - os que efetivamente podem ouvir uns ao outros - que são "psicólogos". Nesse caso, se os ouvidos do narrador não podem acessar as conversas dos personages, e se estes não estão ocupados com a noção de psicologia, não se sabe quais ouvidos, afinal, "são psicólogos".  

Posso estar sendo demasiadamente racionalista, em desacordo com o espírito do texto. Mas é esta a minha dificuldade.

De todo modo, se você quiser levar adiante a interpretação, deixo um comentário adicional, do plano do detalhe: o de que talvez seja desnecessário e impróprio incluir o adjetivo _grandes_ na tradução. Penso numa fórmula mais enxuta. Só não sei se ela é possível, se faz sentido em espanhol:

"... para entretenimiento de los oídos, *estos* psicólogos."


----------



## epi y blas

okporip said:


> epi y blas,
> 
> É justamente a frase "E eu sem ouvidos apropriados para as ouvir" que me leva, finalmente, à confusão, à confissão de que não entendo o sentido de _psicólogos ouvidos_ nesse fragmento de Pessoa. Se ele se afirma incapaz de ouvir os diálogos amorosos dos personagens imobilizados na chávena, seus ouvidos não poderiam extrair, digamos, a psicologia das coisas estáticas; não poderiam atuar como "psicólogos" dos personagens ali desenhados. Ora, mas se é dele toda a elucubração sobre tal psicologia, não se entende que possa estar a afirmar que são os ouvidos dos próprios personagens - os que efetivamente podem ouvir uns ao outros - que são "psicólogos". Nesse caso, se os ouvidos do narrador não podem acessar as conversas dos personages, e se estes não estão ocupados com a noção de psicologia, não se sabe quais ouvidos, afinal, "são psicólogos".
> 
> Posso estar sendo demasiadamente racionalista, em desacordo com o espírito do texto. Mas é esta a minha dificuldade.
> 
> De todo modo, se você quiser levar adiante a interpretação, deixo um comentário adicional, do plano do detalhe: o de que talvez seja desnecessário e impróprio incluir o adjetivo _grandes_ na tradução. Penso numa fórmula mais enxuta. Só não sei se ela é possível, se faz sentido em espanhol:
> 
> "... para entretenimiento de los oídos, *estos* psicólogos."


Me parecen muy acertadas tus apreciaciones, aunque está claro que el mundo irracional en que se desenvuelve el texto nos obliga a ser precavidos al interpretarlo. 
Creo que es posible interpretar que los "ouvidos" no son los del narrador, ni tampoco los de las figuras pintadas, sino la idea (podríamos decir _platónica_?) de los "ouvidos" como concepto, al cual añade en este punto Pessoa el significado de "psicólogos".
Totalmente de acuerdo respecto a lo inapropiado de "grandes". Sin embargo, la modulación rítmica del español parece pedir algún elemento de enlace entre "oídos"y "psicólogos". Me quedo con *esos* (en esta frase encaja mejor que "estos").
Muito obrigado, okporip, me has sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## okporip

epi y blas said:


> Me parecen muy acertadas tus apreciaciones, aunque está claro que el mundo irracional en que se desenvuelve el texto nos obliga a ser precavidos al interpretarlo.
> Creo que es posible interpretar que los "ouvidos" no son los del narrador, ni tampoco los de las figuras pintadas, sino la idea (podríamos decir _platónica_?) de los "ouvidos" como concepto, al cual añade en este punto Pessoa el significado de "psicólogos".
> Totalmente de acuerdo respecto a lo inapropiado de "grandes". Sin embargo, la modulación rítmica del español parece pedir algún elemento de enlace entre "oídos"y "psicólogos". Me quedo con *esos* (en esta frase encaja mejor que "estos").
> Muito obrigado, okporip, me has sido de gran ayuda.



Me ha sido verdaderamente (y no retoricamente) un gusto. Y le debemos gracias también a Carfer, sin cuyos comentarios yo no me hubiera detenido para pensar un poquito más sobre ese texto maravilloso. Me imagino que traducirlo sea un gran desafío. ¡Eres un valiente!


----------



## epi y blas

Gracias por tus palabras, okporip. Para mí también es un placer hablar de estas cosas y recibir unos comentarios tan interesantes.
Por otro lado, traducir a Pessoa y sumergirse en su mundo literario es una delicia y sólo produce satisfacciones.
Saludos.
(Aún me quedan más de 100 trechos del "Livro..."; creo que volveremos a encontranos.)


----------

